# Flooded Timber Hunt



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been hunting ducks on the prairie and in the marsh for years but I have never been on a flooded timber hunt.

Is there anywhere in SE TX to do this? This might sound stupid but like the hunting we see on the TV shows.

Aside from going to Arkansas, how far from the Houston area would I have to go? I would even go with a guide if I have to.

Still got my 15 ft duck boat I use for the marsh if anybody knows of somewhere to go, even though with a lease on the prairie I don't use it much anymore.

Any suggestions??????


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

You can do flooded timber hunts in East Texas, they do some in Navasota, and there are timber hunts in Liberty Co down in the trinity river bottoms! There is also a guy name was cody in Maddisonville that does timber hunts his name was cfreeoutfitters I think. Let me look thu my hunting stuff to see if I still have info on timber hunts!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Do a search on Lake Livingston Duck Hunting Guides.

I did a hunt with Palmetto Guide Service in 2007 and got a limit of mallards/wood ducks. The later in the season, the better.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

go to www.moodyranch.com or give Michaeal Moody a call at 936-672-1060. This is a picture of the newest duck project at the ranch. They shot this particular area Saturday morning and got limits. We are starting to see mallards as well.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> You can do flooded timber hunts in East Texas, they do some in Navasota, and there are timber hunts in Liberty Co down in the trinity river bottoms! There is also a guy name was cody in Maddisonville that does timber hunts his name was cfreeoutfitters I think. Let me look thu my hunting stuff to see if I still have info on timber hunts!


 Cody will be guiding again this year. I spoke with him last week and he says the Mallards haven't shown up yet. He hunts a few places in Centerville.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Contact the Trinity Wildlife refuge, can't remember the proper name but someone here will correct me. You can access their flooded timber hunting lands off of 1409 in Chambers and Liberty county. I grew up in that area and hunted it until I left for the Navy and my parents sold our place.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

seattleman1969 said:


> Contact the Trinity Wildlife refuge, can't remember the proper name but someone here will correct me. You can access their flooded timber hunting lands off of 1409 in Chambers and Liberty county. I grew up in that area and hunted it until I left for the Navy and my parents sold our place.


Unless they have changed something recently, you have to put in for a drawing to hunt the Trinity River Refuge (formerly Champion Lake). They allow 2 groups in there each weekend.

If its still that way, then you will have to wait til next year....

Try Navasota orrrrrrrr.... www.myspace.com/hansonoutdooradventures ....

We wont be back til after the 2nd split from our trip, but January will be pretty good....


----------



## mpsj33 (Jun 27, 2005)

i would love to do one of these hunts too.

please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> Contact the Trinity Wildlife refuge, can't remember the proper name but someone here will correct me. You can access their flooded timber hunting lands off of 1409 in Chambers and Liberty county. I grew up in that area and hunted it until I left for the Navy and my parents sold our place.


Yeah its the Trinity Wildlife Refuge...but you have to signup and pay $15 to get into a drawing in August/September. I was lucky enough to get my permit this year and went over the weekend. The lake was dry for most of the summer until the heavy rains came and flooded Champion Lake over its boat ramp. I saw plenty of gadwalls, widgeon, woodies early. Even a few greenheads but its still early and the birds aren't all down yet. These cold fronts will help get them down soon. Try duckhunting the upper portions of Lake Livingston and the Trinity River. There still some flooded timber up there.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

seattleman1969 said:


> Contact the Trinity Wildlife refuge


That's not "flooded timber" as in real flooded timber like in Stuttgart and other places where water floods up after oak trees go dormant in the fall which makes it easy for ducks to feed on the acorns.

Champion Lake, where duck hunting is allowed by permit starting 400-yards off the bank, is full of cypress trees which provide no benefit for ducks. No oaks at all.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

There is a guy pushing timber hunts on the for sale board you could look at, but wants $225 per man. IMO that is too much for a duck hunt.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would second Palmetto Guide Service. I have never fished or hunted with Dave Cox, but I have talked with him several times and he strikes me as a good person. I think flooded timber hunts are one of his specialties.


----------

